# New Shape of Call



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I have these listed for sale on my offical thread:
http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/14123-ew-game-calls-official-thread


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

They look good! what kind of wood on the black one?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

How much for the black one? Is it a closed reed predator call?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Prairiewolf will it make bird distress?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

If so I will take it !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry the dark one is Bois de Rose and its the only one not for sale. LOL

If you click on the link above I think (hope) it will take you to where they are listed


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Very cool Ed. I like the new shape. The stipling really adds some dimension. It pleases my eyes... and I am sure they will please anyone's ear.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful Ed !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone, the stippling was actually done not for looks on these. It is for gripping the call. LOL but I agree it makes them look nicer.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Recieved a keychain call today! It is AWESOME! Thanx prairiewolf!


----------

